# Nokia N9 Mass storage mode doesn't do anything



## mnd999 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Strange one this. I have tried connecting my Nokia N9 onto a USB2 port, and on connecting it, it pops up the usual menu asking if I want to connect as a phone, or in mass storage mode or in SDK mode (whatever that is). 

When I select mass storage mode, the phone goes into that mode, but on the FreeBSD side nothing happens. There's nothing in dmesg, no hint of any kind of USB device node getting created (I would expect a umass). 

I'm running 9.0-PRERELEASE - how would I go about figuring out why this is not working. The lack of anything in the log is leaving me a little stumped.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## tingo (Dec 2, 2011)

Does usbconfig(8) see anything (while the N9 is connected of course)?

*Update*: I just tested this with my own Nokia N9, connecting it to a machine running FreeBSD 9.0-RC1, it works without problems:

```
root@kg-f3# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-f3.kg4.no 9.0-RC1 FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 #0: Thu Nov 24 22:48:50 CET 2011     root@kg-f3.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@kg-f3# tail /var/log/messages
Dec  3 10:54:24 kg-f3 login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: ugen3.3: <Nokia> at usbus3
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: umass1: <Mass Storage> on usbus3
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: umass1:7:1:-1: Attached to scbus7
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: da1: <Nokia Nokia N9 0316> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
Dec  3 12:35:13 kg-f3 kernel: da1: 9015MB (18463744 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 1149C)
Dec  3 12:38:08 kg-f3 su: tingo to root on /dev/pts/0
root@kg-f3# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1 /mnt
root@kg-f3# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s2a     12G      4G    7.8G    34%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da1       8.8G    1.8G    7.0G    20%    /mnt
root@kg-f3# ls /mnt
.VolumeIcon.icns	.odml			Documents		autorun.inf
._?			.qf			Downloads		cities
.backups		.tmp			Movies			pvr_hwrec
.feed			.wallpapers		Music
.icon.ico		DCIM			Pictures
```


----------



## mathiasp (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, two FreeBSD/N9 users.

Greetings from my N900 


P.S:
Sorry for the silly post, couldn't help myself...


----------

